# Knight Webb Gallery on Atlantic Road



## Knight Webb (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear friends and artists,

You are invited to see "*Fluorescent Wildness*", and Participate in this ultra-violet illuminated festival on *Saturday 26th Jan*, midday to midnight.
12 hours of communal painting with fluorescent colour in ultra violet light...Paint is being provided by *Flints* Theatrical Chandlers of Camberwell.
Music will be mixed by Youth, Mixmaster Morris, and others.
Artists performance by Shaun Caton on Saturday Feb 2nd at 6pm

See you here at 54 Atlantic Rd Brixton


----------

